# Considering an A6 very strongly!!



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

I am falling in love with this car more and more as I lurk around this forum.
I am currently in the process of selling my e34 525i and still want something big but with the addition of a turbo.
My biggest question is what years did this (c5) A6 run its looking like 1999-2003ish.
I'm on autotrader and plan to do some test driving this weekend to get the feel for them.
My other question is are there any 5/6 speed models or are they all tiptronic?
And how do you guys like your tiptronics that have them?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (babydaddy)*

My A6 made you want one for yourself?









_Quote, originally posted by *babydaddy* »_My biggest question is what years did this (c5) A6 run its looking like 1999-2003ish.

2004 was the last year of the C5 A6. Also, 04' was the only year that got the option of the S-Line package, which unfortunately was only on the tiptronic equiped 2.7T. S-Line added the RS6 Spoiler, wheels, 20mm lower with stiffer suspension by about 30-40%, and 15 extra hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *babydaddy* »_My other question is are there any 5/6 speed models or are they all tiptronic?

I've seen _very_ few manual equipped A6's, but they are out there.

_Quote, originally posted by *babydaddy* »_And how do you guys like your tiptronics that have them?

I really like the tiptronic, even though it's not quite as fun as shifting for myself. An APR chip would help you forget about the tiptronic really fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (babydaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babydaddy* »_I am falling in love with this car more and more as I lurk around this forum.
I am currently in the process of selling my e34 525i and still want something big but with the addition of a turbo.
My biggest question is what years did this (c5) A6 run its looking like 1999-2003ish.
I'm on autotrader and plan to do some test driving this weekend to get the feel for them.
My other question is are there any 5/6 speed models or are they all tiptronic?
And how do you guys like your tiptronics that have them?


hey you know what, i just got my c5 a6 about 3 weeks ago...its tiptronic, and yes the 6 spd is very rare on this car...but well agreed the apr chip will totally help forget the idea or tippy....but dont be discouraged cuz its tippy, its not like ur driving a auto civic <---not to diss...its a luxury car, (so to speak) and the sheer power is more than enough alone! to make up for the lack of clutch...plus its a 5 spd auto so you still get a feel for rpm matching and such...but god damn ive had this car for like 3 weeks and tippy or not...its amazing all around, wouldnt trade for any car in the world (cept for an r8 maybe...any takers?!?!







)
but i guarentee you'll want one after a test drive.... just one....oh and get the 2.7t =]


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (babydaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babydaddy* »_...My other question is are there any 5/6 speed models or are they all tiptronic?

Hey Baby
I think the Auto / Manual thing is a very personal choice. Personally I prefer the manual.
Someone mentioned earlier that the S-line (2004) came only in trip. That is correct and it still blows my mind as to why Audi thought an automatic only S-Line was a good idea...
The Manual 6 speeds was available at the same time, but are pretty rare. Specially the one you probably want....
A 2002 or 2003 (post facelift) 2.7T manual 6 speed, with the factory sport suspension (exactly the same as S-Line) and sport seats. If you can get you hands on one of these you have a S-Line, without the rear spoiler and badging on the rear doors..








The spoiler is the same as on the RS6. OEM around $500 (unpainted), but you can get these for less at other places. Badgind e-bay for around $30.
Here's some more info: 
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...T.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...T.pdf
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (Massboykie)*

lots of nice a6's pop up in the area for pretty cheap. if your looking to pay cash or have a decent bank check craigslist often. otherwise its to a lot.


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (a2lowvw)*

thanks guys for te info.
Had a few calls on the e34 and they may lead somewhere but you know how that goes. And didnt get in any seat time in any this weekend got busy doing things with the old lady.But this weekend coming is a 3 dayer


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (babydaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babydaddy* »_And didnt get in any seat time in any this weekend got busy doing things with the old lady.But this weekend coming is a 3 dayer

You can take a spin in mine if you can't find any others to drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (EK20)*

mines available for a spin as well quinn. 04 s-line lowered. chipped with apr


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_mines available for a spin as well quinn. 04 s-line lowered. chipped with apr

Oh well yours will show mine up a fair bit.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (EK20)*

bah, its just a slow a6


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_bah, its just a slow a6

But mine's even slower.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (EK20)*

its alright. yours is q's favorite color of .....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_its alright. yours is q's favorite color of.....

Haha.


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_its alright. yours is q's favorite color of .....

Yes sir it is hahahaha!!!
And I'll take the seat time in both of them!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Considering an A6 very strongly!! (babydaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babydaddy* »_And I'll take the seat time in both of them!!!

Drive mine first because if you drive mine second, it'll feel really slow in comparison.


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

I have had my 2002 for over 2yrs. I chose the 2002 becasue it is the last year that the sport came with 'special' seats. Love em!
Cars great and for traffic I did not consider a manual. Be careful of the Torque Converter Clutch code though


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (2slowT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowT* »_I have had my 2002 for over 2yrs. I chose the 2002 becasue it is the last year that the sport came with 'special' seats. Love em!
Cars great and for traffic I did not consider a manual. Be careful of the Torque Converter Clutch code though









explain please


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (vr6fury)*

automatic a6's and allroads have problems with the tourqe converter. usually its an internal seal failure in the tc. requires either rebuild or replacement


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

just remember about the turbos. If the car has not had frequent 3k oil changes or 5k with synthetic, vw/audi turbos usually last arround 100-110k miles. Its about 3g to replace them with used ones or about 4g with new ones. 
I got a 00 4.2 and love the car, it handles like a sports car even though it weighs 5300lbs!!!!! Its a bummer it needs a transmission and cylinder head rebuild at just 83k miles. =\ previous owner DID NOT maintain the car at all =(


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

I'm still on the prowl for a dopwe A6 and I may have stumbled across a clean V6 wish me luck on selling my E34 and being able to get it.
THIS TIME I'M SERIOUS!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (babydaddy)*

Yay, we need more A6's being modded around here.
I should probably get on the modding thing myself.


----------

